# "I'm in Shock" I'm in a loss of words.



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm really in a big shock and I just don't have the words to express my Thank You and apriciation to this man. 
On June 1st, I posted a simple question in a thread just waiting for some replys. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160337 to be honest I was a little suprized to get a very high reponse rate compared to other questions I asked. I mean it was a one sentence question and got 30 replies, So in one of those replies I get asked for my address, being around here for a year I learned if some one asks you for your address, be a man and give it to him, don't give poeople a hard time around here. So I pm him my address, ok, so maybe he'll send me a few sticks, how bad can that hurt. 
I go to my PO Box Yesterday in the post office, The package was to big for my box so they put a slip in there. Waited on line, finaly the clerk brings a box to the Window. Wow that guy really packs stick well so they arrive safe. Guess what guys, go in to my car turn the A/C on take my keys and start opening the tape on that box. Guys are you ready??

Booom, Booom, Booom, I just couldn't belive it. This guy is non other then

"Gone Dave"

Please hit this guys RG hard. He bearly walks in to this place and turns over the world. This guy rocks.

And with no shame he even put three Great Sticks in there.
THANKS AGAIN "GONE DAVE"​


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nicely played Gone Dave. :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice one :tu


----------



## Herfus_Maximus (May 21, 2008)

:tu :tu Dave :tu :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, that's one nice hit. Congratulations and hope you recover quickly :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*WOW*.....that's some jungle love (and I ain't talkin' about from Morris Day and the time either). :tu


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

WTG Gone Dave! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG!!! That's nice!!!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

You bet 


dwhitacre said:


> OMG!!! That's nice!!!


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

TripleF said:


> *WOW*.....that's some jungle love (and I ain't talkin' about from Morris Day and the time either). :tu


Nice hit! All I gotta say is, "*Oh-wee oh-wee uhh*!" :w


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. That is an incredibly generous and thoughtful hit.
Way to be, Gone Dave.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi, 

Dose any one know how to set up the humifier in the Humdor I posted in the pics on the top of the thread? It din not come with instructions and I dont want to ruin it. 

Thanks for you help.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very sweet bomb. Nice job Gone Dave. :tu


----------

